# Sticky  Stickey: Wonderful Recipies



## Wolf mom

for weight loss... Please post here. If you've got a favorite recipe site, please share here.


----------



## Wolf mom

Just a suggestion for those who love mayonaise.

Mix it with low-fat/non-fat yoghurt. I use Mountain High. Can't taste it in the mayo and sure cuts the calories.

I'm do about 1/2 & 1/2. You may want to start with different proportions.


----------



## vtfarma

Anyone have some lowfat turkey leftover recipe ideas. I am sick of the plain turkey and refuse to cook anything else until this is gone. There is mutiny afoot I think... the kids are discussing feeding it to the dogs.


----------



## steff bugielski

I know pork is not the least fattening, but this was real good and easy.

2 garlic cloves
1ts salt
1 pork roast (6 lbs)
4 lbs all-porouse potatoes
1 lg onion
3 Tbs margarine or butter, melted
2 tsp seasoned salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 Tbs chopped fresh parsley


Preheat oven to 425 F. with garlic press crush 1 garlic clove; mix with salt. Rub over pork; place fat side up in 17 x 11 roasting pan. Roast 30 mins.

Thinly slice potatoes and chop onion. Crush other garlic clove; toss with potatoes, onion, margarine, seasoned salt and pepper.

After the 30 mins, spoon potatoes around meat. Roast 1 hour and 15 mins, stirring potatoes twice. Temp. inside pork should be 150F. 

Sprinkle with parsely.

( I doubled the garlic) it was delicious!
serves 8
500 calories per sevring
51g protien
38g carbs
15 total fat
4g fiber
135 mg cholesterol
880 mg sodium

Steff


----------



## Wolf mom

I think you can put turkey in anything as the flavor is so mild. Soups, stews, omlets...


----------



## #1 DogMom

I just love these muffins! They're easy to put together and make a great breakfast to have with a nice glass of kefir(or your own favorite drink) OR to have as a snack. 

Banana-Orange Muffins
1 med. ripe banana, mashed 
1 egg
1/4 cup applesauce
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 1/2 cups rolled oats
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. grated orange rind
3/4 cup orange juice
In a bowl mix the banana, egg and applesauce together until smooth. In a separate bowl combine the flour, oats, baking powder, and orange rind. Stir in to the banana mixture and then add the orange juice. Pour into a muffin tin that is either paper lined or lightly coated with oil. Bake at 425 for 15 mins. Makes 12 muffins. 

You may notice that there is no sugar of any kind, but these muffins are plenty sweet as the sweetening comes from the banana and orange juice. Enjoy

Leanna


----------



## Southpaw

Mix 1/2 cup frozen fruit (I like strawberries) with 1/2 cup diet 7-Up. Put it in the blender until smooth. Enjoy!


----------



## organic heart

you had me sold until you added 7-up. why not add something like organic honey for some healthy taste? i dont know whats in diet 7-up but i'd be willing to bet some money that it's not good for you. frozen fruit is wonderful for making your own soft serve though.

heres one very simple and healthy ice cream resembling recipe

take 2 very ripe bananas, with a decent amount of blackspots cuz if its not ripe its starchy and hard to digest and not as nutritious. peel them and freeze them in a container for 6-10 hours depending on your freezer. then blend with just enough water to get things movin around. you can add real vanilla or stevia or  table sugar  or raw honey(my recommendation) or agave syrup for an extra kick if you want. DELICIOUS real maple syrup instead of that fake toxic corn syrup replacement crap for dressing if you want. or even unraw free flowing honey would be better imo. you can do this with all frozen fruit apparently, but ive never felt compelled to try other fruits and this banana stuff is surprisingly good. at first i didnt think it would turn out like ice cream when i read it, but its JUST like soft serve and very very yummy. doesnt save well at all though and is best done fresh, 

another nice recipe is nut milk. blend your choice of nuts or seeds in a blender with a lot of water now, add some kind of the flavors mentioned above if desired, and strain. very good stuff. the fat in it is essential unlike the fat in dairy, and it has no cholesterol and the protein is higher quality i think. i like to add organic cinnamon to mine, or ill just drink certain ones without flavor sometimes, like pumpkin+sunflower seed milk. a bit of some good seasalt is good to add to this one for flavor too. this will keep for at least a week too in a glass jar. i wouldnt know how long though, i always drink it all up way before it goes bad. and i imagine if they sell almond milk outside refridgerators at health food stores, it keeps very well if you add sea salt to it


----------



## Speciallady

Here is my version of the 0 point soup. It gives it a lot better flavor I think.

I have a big stock pot so use your own portions

two cans fat free chicken broth
One small head cabbage- cut in squares
One onion- chopped
carrots - chopped
green beans- two cans or 2 pounds fresh 
1 can corn ( will add 1/2 point per cup)
potato slices (will add 1 point per cup)
cayenne pepper
garlic cloves and salt
onion salt
pepper 

I use the juice from the cans in the soup as well
Use your spices to taste.


----------



## Crystal H

so yummy and good for you


Nonfat or lowfat plain yogurt (or whole) quart
Drain in cheese cloth overnight.

Add 

1 Cucumber that has been grated and salted and squeezed out
1tsp fresh dill minced
1 T of fresh mint minced

mix together.

use as a dip, dressing for sandwiches,

I like to eat this with veggies raw or steamed.


----------



## GrannyG

I like to go to http://www.coolwhip.com and go to the healthy living section. They have some great recipes, and that chocolate ribbon pie is wonderful. I use Splenda instead of the sugar, so it is sugarless,and everyone likes it. It stays nice in the refrig and doesn't soak into the graham crust.


----------



## miss_dee

This is a great light dessert:

20 oz can crushed pineapple in juice
1/2 cup sugar
2 cups buttermilk or 16 oz. fat free plain yogurt
1/2 tsp vanilla

Place undrained pineapple in blender or food processor; blend until pureed. Place in mixing bowl and stir in sugar. Let mixture stand 10 minutes or until sugar dissolves, stirring occasionally. Stir in buttermilk and vanilla. Transfer to a 1 1/2 quart freezer container. Cover and freeze overnight or until firm. Let stand 30 minutes before serving. Serve with ice cream scoop into dessert bowls. 

I've never tried this with yogurt, cause the buttermilk is so good.


----------



## Speciallady

I made this cake last night and the ladies loved it. 

1 box white cake
1 cup diet 7up
bake at 375 for 25-30 min. depending on pan and oven

Icing:
1 package fat free sugar free pudding
1 package fat free cream cheese
2 cups skim milk
Blend well


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

vtfarma said:


> Anyone have some lowfat turkey leftover recipe ideas. I am sick of the plain turkey and refuse to cook anything else until this is gone. There is mutiny afoot I think... the kids are discussing feeding it to the dogs.


I cook Turkey all kinds of ways. Fix a dish that ask for meat and use Turkey. I put it in anything that needs meat or I want meat in. I fix egg omelets with it. I put it in soups, salads, make open sandwiches with it and add favorite veggies, (lettuce, tomatoes, onions, etc). 
Can Bake a Turkey with dressing and glaze it with Jalapena jelly. (YUM!) can put Jalapena Jelly on individual pieces. ( I make my own Jalapena Jelly). Gives it a great different taste. Make a sandwich spread out of Turkey meat, Casseroles, etc. I am sure if you look it up on the internet, (Turkey recipes) you will find oodles of ways to fix it. 
Maybe not use the 'word' turkey when serving the kids,  Might ward off the mutiny.  :lookout: 
Patsy


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair

This is a recipe I got off the SparkPeople dieting site I joined a couple of weeks ago  

95 Calorie Carrot Ginger Muffins 

1 cup whole wheat flour 
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1 egg beaten
1/3 cup brown sugar 
1/3 cup white sugar 
2 Tbsp butter 
1 large carrot, finely chopped 
1/4 cup skim milk 
1 tsp fresh ginger, minced, or shredded 
1/8 tsp cinnamon 
1/8 tsp dry powdered ginger 
1/8 tsp allspice (or mixed ground spice) 
1/8 tsp vanilla 
Optional: 1/2 cup raisins or nuts (not included in nutritional information) 

Preheat oven to 350. Cut butter into small cubes and soften. In a large bowl, combine flour and baking powder with the butter, using pastry cutter or fingers to break down the butter into fine pieces mixed with the flour. Add sugars, ginger, carrot, milk, beaten egg, vanilla, and spices to the mixture and mix thoroughly with a wooden spoon or spatula Add raisins or nuts if using them. Bake for 25 minutes and let cool. 

Divide into 12 muffin cups.

Fat: 2.6g
Carbohydrates: 18.4g
Calories: 100.1
Protein: 2.0g

I, of course, didn't make it like this, lol. Mostly because I was fresh out of carrots! I also needed to add pecans because they are a source of magnesium and I am trying to do some good things for my high blood pressure. So, below is my version .... 


Apricot Pecan Breakfast Muffins 

1 cup whole wheat flour 
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1 egg beaten
1/3 cup brown sugar 
1/3 cup white sugar 
2 Tbsp butter 
1/3 cup finely chopped dried apricots
1/4 cup skim milk 
1 tsp fresh candied ginger, minced (I candy my ginger and try to eat some every day to help my problem with motion sickness, so it's what I have on hand) 
1 tsp vanilla 
1/2 cup pecans

Preheat oven to 350. Cut butter into small cubes and soften. In a large bowl, combine flour and baking powder with the butter, using pastry cutter or fingers to break down the butter into fine pieces mixed with the flour. Add sugars, ginger, apricots, milk, beaten egg, vanilla and nuts to the mixture and mix thoroughly with a wooden spoon or spatula Bake for 25 minutes and let cool. 

Divide into 12 muffin cups. These muffins are smallish (what did you expect? It's a diet recipe! lol) 

Not bad though, not bad at all . 

Woodsmokeinherhair!


----------



## newfieannie

Got It! Thanks. so very kind of you to share. just knew you were a sweetie! 
Thanks again, Georgia.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

Pumpkin spice cookies

1 box spice cake mix
1 15/16oz can of pumpkin
1 cup chocolate chips

mix cake mix and pumpkin together add chocolate chip drop by teaspoon on to cookie sheet and bake for 7 to 10 mins at 350 degrees

This is a 1 point WW recipe that my whole family loves. G&S


----------



## Protus

here are some weve done lately.

venision soup-
1-2 lbs of venision stew meat or roast cubed.
1/2 a white onion(sweet or vidalia)chopped
crushed garlic1 tablespoon
1 bay leaf
sea salt- about 1tbsp
1-tsp of thyme
1-tsp of orgeano or italian seasoning
ground pepper(black)
1-tsp of cheyenn pepper
2 cans of "roasted" tomatoes
2 sticks of celery chopped
1 cup of brown rice
3 zuchinnis(6-8 inches in length) chopped

ok. get you a big pot. i use a SS steel stock pot thats umm i dunno holds just over 1 gallon maybe 2.

anyway. pour in some EVO..get it hot. drop in your deer.
add your oinions now as well and the garlic.
brown it.
add a lil h20. stir it as it browns up more.
add the rest.
just dump it in.

add h20 as needed as it is soaked up by the rice i start with 1/2 over everything and add as i check.


honey chicken w/onions

2x boneless chicken breast
1/2 white onion.
wild honey
franks red hot
seasoning salt
garlic
cinnimon

take a plate shake out the salt and garlic(if dried)

rub your chicken in it. then sit aside. and re- cover the plate.
paint your chicken down with the honey.

now, dredge it in that plate. and shake a lil franks on it.

let them sit.

ok..

now get that onion and chop it up..get a skillet hot with evo.
drop in teh chopped onion. add soem salt.pepper, cinnamon and a good scoup of the honey.
simmer it down . untill its gets brown and gooey.
slap your chicken breast down in the skillet on top of teh onions.cook em fer maybe 3 minutes that way while your oven pre heats.

pre heat your oven to 250-275

drop it in the over for 35-40 minutes.

i served it with a side of coscus(sp)

now the honey blows your sugars outta the sky. but you could sub coconut juice/milk and some fruits for a tropical deal... or rub them down with cajun seasoining, minus the honey and serv a side of griled veggies...

soory for not being exact. i cook by taste and just "go with it".....wife hates it cuz she can never duplicate it LOL


----------



## ceorlgirl

I just joined the forum and this is the first message I've posted. figures that it would be about food.
I have a salad dressing/dip that I really enjoy and it is very low fat and healthy. It is also more natural than some of the dips and dressings I used to really like. I am guessing about the measurements, as I do it to taste.

Delicious Mustard dressing

scant 1/2 cup yellow or spicy brown mustard 
1/2 cup plain yoghurt
1-2 tbs. honey or brown sugar
1-2 tbs. olive oil
black pepper
a few dashes cayenne hot sauce. (I use Frank's Redhot Sauce)
any other seasonings you like: black pepper, more hot sauce, garlic, onions, herbs, a few dashes of a tasty vinegar like balsamic, etc. All of those add lots of flavor but little to no calories. 

Mix all ingredients gently, adding yoghurt and seasonings last. Enjoy!You may need to add some water to get a good pouring consistency. It is about two to four grams of fat per a two tablespoon serving, depending on how much olive oil used, and whether you use regular, low-fat, or fat-free yoghurt.
Now I really want to make some, but we are out of yoghurt. I think I will try making it with some fresh chives soon.


----------



## fitwind

I really like this My DH made his on little reciepe I would like to share...As many of you know I have been on the Sacred Heart Diet, which limits the food I can eat.
Healthy Stir Fry
1 med onion cut up
2 carrots cut up
1/2 of a green pepper
1/2 a can of green beans
1 or 2 stalks of celery sliced up
3 or 4 green onions
balsamic vinegar (add per your taste I just use a 2 or 3 dashes)
Parkay Butter spray(zero calories) 1 to 1 1/2 tablespoons

Season to your taste salt, pepper or anything else you like..
You may also add any other vegetables that you like to it I sometimes put a half a leek in it too.

Put it all in a frying pan and stir and cook for approx. 10-15 minutes

It makes for a wonderful healthy stirfry dinner with very low calories... I eat this alone and also have with brown rice that I cook in a 99% fat free Beef Broth. You guys really should try it..... I really do love this...


----------



## JEngle.ToadsEnd

I like the taste of home website. they have all kinds of recipes. they have a healthy eating section, and you can look up special menu items for diabetics, etc. and it's free. it's really helped my husband and myself to lose weight. just adding a salad with lunch and supper has helped us. (lettace is a negative calorie food...your body burns more energy to digest it than you get out of the food.) so you can eat as much salad as you want! :happy:


----------



## toni48

Smoothie- 1/2 cup lowfat or nonfat vanilla yogurt, 1/2 cup apple juice and 3/4 cup of frozen fruit. Whirl in the blender.


----------



## thequeensblessing

Delicious low calorie Hearty Chicken Noodle soup

1 c. chopped celery
1/2 cup thinly sliced onion or leek
1/2 c. chopped carrot
1/2 c. chopped turnip
6 c. fat-free chicken broth
1 Tbsp. minced parsley
1/2 tsp. dried thyme
1/4 tsp. dried rosemary
1 tsp balsamic vinegar
1/2 tsp. black pepper, cracked or ground
2 ounces uncooked yolk-free wide noodles
1 c. diced cooked chicken

Place celery, onion, carrot, turnip and 1/3 cup chicken broth in large saucepan. Cover and cook over medium heat until vegetables are tender, stirring occasionally. Stir in remaining chicken broth, herbs, vinegar, and pepper. Bring to a boil. Add noodles and cook until noodles are tender. Stir in chicken. Reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes. Yield: 3 very generous portions. 196 calories per serving.


----------



## Tirzah

I found a wonderful website for Weight Watcher Recipes:

www.skinnytaste.com

I have made her:

Chicken Enchiladas (3 points per serving)
Coconut Cream Pops (2 points each)
Zucchini Pizza Bites (2 points each for 4 rounds)

All were wonderful!

Even if you are not on Weight Watchers, the recipes are still good with less fat and more fiber.


----------



## Elffriend

This one is for those of us eating low carb. I got it from Dana Carpender's "500 Low Carb Recipes" but changed it a tiny bit.

Reuben Casserole

8 oz of deli corned beef
2 eggs
1/2 c. heavy cream
1/2 c. mayo
1 tsp of onion powder
2 tsp caraway seeds
2 TBSP grainy mustard
1 c. sauerkraut, drained
2 c. shredded swiss cheese

Preheat the oven to 375. Chop up the corned beef and place in the bottom of a greased, 2 qt casserole. Beat the eggs, then whisk in the cream, mayo, onion powder, mustard and caraway. (I like the flavor of caraway, but don't like biting down on caraway seeds, so I pounded mine in a mortar before adding them.) Stir in the sauerkraut. Dump the mixture on top of the corned beef and spread evenly. Top with the shredded swiss. Bake, covered, for 30 minutes. Remove the cover and bake an additional 15 minutes.


----------



## Elffriend

Here's another recipe from Dana Carpender's book. It's sort of like a crustless mushroom quiche. Instead of typing it out, I found it elsewhere online and here's the link:
http://www.cyber-kitchen.com/ubbs/archive/LOW_CARB/Vegetable_Slice_of_Mushroom_Heaven.html

I have made this several times and it is VERY good.


----------



## Jayfl77

http://www.recipegirl.com/2012/01/16/cauliflower-crust-hawaiian-pizza/

Cauliflower Pizza

We just use the crust recipe and add our own toppings. The pizza is a lot healthier for you


----------



## Elffriend

Here's another low carb pizza crust recipe:

1 cup ground almonds (aka almond meal, almond flour)
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp salt
pinch of black pepper
1 TBSP olive oil
1 egg

Preheat the oven to 375. Mix the almond meal, cheese, salt and pepper, then add the egg and the oil. Stir until well blended. Form into a ball. Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper. Place the dough on the parchment, cover with another sheet of parchment and roll the dough thin. Remove the top sheet of paper. Bake at 375 for 20 minutes. Remove from oven, add toppings, then bake for an additional 15-20 minutes.


----------



## YounGrey

Lemon Soy Vinaigrette 
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/lemon-soy-vinaigrette.html?m=0

Black Bean Salsa
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/02/black-bean-salsa.html?m=0

Fire and Ice Salad
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/fire-ice-salad.html?m=0

Zucchini Salad
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/03/zuchini-salad.html?m=0

Baked tomatoes 
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/07/baked-tomatoes.html?m=0


Homesteading Recipes:

http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/?m=0

From my farm to yours...


----------



## omahacheeks

I don't have a recipe. I just wanted to post that I eat hotdogs in lettuce leaves instead of buns. I load it with saurkraut and mustard, which adds maybe a whopping 10 calories and <1 carb. I usually have 2 hotdogs so eating this way saves me about 200 calories and 40 carbs. That's a big deal.


----------



## oilslife

I follow the 17 Day Diet which is a staged, low carb clean eating program developed by a doctor as a way to reboot your eating habits and get on the right track. I lost 65 lbs over a 2 year period on the 17DD and along the way put together a recipe archive for low carb, sensible eating. If anyone would like to check it out, we're on facebook (https://www.facebook.com/SharingDietRecipes/) and on the web at www.sharingdietrecipes.com.

One of my favorite low carb recipes is faux mashed potatoes with cheese, using a head of cauliflower (steamed then mashed) with 1/2 cup plain greek yogurt and 1/2 cup ricotta cheese. Top with 1/4 c shredded cheddar - super decadent only not.

I also make faux chicken fried rice with cauliflower, and use it for pizza crust and quiche bottoms too. If you visit my site you'll find I am also doing Terrafit this month which is a diet/exercise competition, lots of fun but hard work too. I still have about 20 lbs to go to get to my pre-pregnancy weight (yes I balooned like a blowfish when I was pregnant with my son!), and I hope to do 15 of that between now and the end of the year, between exercise, eating right and participating in the TerraFit challenge.


----------



## lolart

I was looking through the recipes and this sound great.


> Fitwind
> I really like this My DH made his on little reciepe I would like to share...As many of you know I have been on the Sacred Heart Diet, which limits the food I can eat.
> Healthy Stir Fry
> 1 med onion cut up
> 2 carrots cut up
> 1/2 of a green pepper
> 1/2 a can of green beans
> 1 or 2 stalks of celery sliced up
> 3 or 4 green onions
> balsamic vinegar (add per your taste I just use a 2 or 3 dashes)
> Parkay Butter spray(zero calories) 1 to 1 1/2 tablespoons
> Season to your taste salt, pepper or anything else you like..
> You may also add any other vegetables that you like to it I sometimes put a half a leek in it too.
> Put it all in a frying pan and stir and cook for approx. 10-15 minutes
> It makes for a wonderful healthy stirfry dinner with very low calories... I eat this alone and also have with brown rice that I cook in a 99% fat free Beef Broth. You guys really should try it..... I really do love this...
> Like


----------



## Terri

Bake a cake from scratch but leave the sugar out of it.

Poke holes every inch 

Make up jello and pour over the cake, being generous.

When it is cool, top with sugar free cool whip just before eating. This will end up tasting like cherry cake or orange cake or whatever flavored jello you use. It is wonderful to have cake again.

This is NOT a carb free or calorie free product and so I must limit my portions to the number of carb exchanges I can eat. Still, I would rather eat cherry cake than bread!


----------

